# Just a quick doodle!



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is just a quick doodle I did using paint (on the computer) of a male veiltail (NOT Mojo). What do you think?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

its fantastic!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice! Especially for being drawn in paint. I have the worse time trying to create in paint


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

looks pretty good. I like how detailed he is!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome! I've tried using Paint and...it hasn't turned out good at all.


----------

